# Solved: Is there a converterthat can resize Quicktime movies



## Island Girl (Apr 25, 2006)

I'd like to make some of my movies smaller... Is this possible...Also it would be nice if it were freeware as I wouldn't use it very much...Quicktime and Photo story 3
Thanks...


----------



## thecoalman (Mar 6, 2006)

It's best to only compress video once if possible, if you're going from a high quality source you'll get much better results if you go from high quality>very small file instead of high quality>medium size file>very small file.


Are they being produced by Photo Story?


----------



## Island Girl (Apr 25, 2006)

thecoalman said:


> It's best to only compress video once if possible, if you're going from a high quality source you'll get much better results if you go from high quality>very small file instead of high quality>medium size file>very small file.
> 
> Are they being produced by Photo Story?


Some are but mostly they're quicktime from my camera...


----------



## thecoalman (Mar 6, 2006)

I don't work with .mov at all so I don't have a lor of suggestions. Ulead Video Studio can export .mov but it's probably not worth it for just that. The pro versio of quicltime can convert them too.

If you look through here you'll find something: http://www.videohelp.com/tools

Check the guides section too, you should find a guide for doing that with step by step instructions.


----------



## Island Girl (Apr 25, 2006)

thecoalman said:


> I don't work with .mov at all so I don't have a lor of suggestions. Ulead Video Studio can export .mov but it's probably not worth it for just that. The pro versio of quicltime can convert them too.
> 
> If you look through here you'll find something: http://www.videohelp.com/tools
> 
> Check the guides section too, you should find a guide for doing that with step by step instructions.


Thanks :up: ...Will check that out and/or consider upgrading Quicktime

*Being happy doesn't mean everything's perfect. It means you've decided to see beyond the imperfections.

Life is a coin. You can spend it anyway you wish, but you can only spend it once."

THE MIND IS LIKE A PARACHUTE, IT WORKS BEST WHEN IT'S OPENED 
*


----------



## Island Girl (Apr 25, 2006)

thecoalman said:


> I don't work with .mov at all so I don't have a lor of suggestions. Ulead Video Studio can export .mov but it's probably not worth it for just that. The pro versio of quicltime can convert them too.
> 
> If you look through here you'll find something: http://www.videohelp.com/tools
> 
> Check the guides section too, you should find a guide for doing that with step by step instructions.


I checked it out but don't know what kind of file to change it to to make it smaller...


----------

